# leveling/snow plow on my 1050



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will need a leveling blade for this summer,so I'm adapting this to my Bolens 1050.
I want more height when the blade is raised, so I plan on moving the lift bracket,and brace forward about 4".
That should keep it from hitting the stop too soon,as it does,now.

View attachment 20692


View attachment 20693


View attachment 20694


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,after much thought,(and measuring), Ive decided to just make a different mount,since this one goes on my snowthrower.
I could only raise the blade 4" off the ground,so,with a straighter bar,and less length,I can get a better lift.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welded up the blade mount,for my Bolens,today. Later this week,I'll figure out where I want the lift arm,and then make the hanger tabs,and finish the welding,and paint it.
After that,I'll be able to work on the tow-behind mower deck.

View attachment 21121


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always good to stay one step head of winter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

True,Thomas, but I'm going to weld a latch on it,so I can also use it to spread gravel,etc.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> True,Thomas, but I'm going to weld a latch on it,so I can also use it to spread gravel,etc.


 Will it be lifted with hydraulics?


----------

